
Show HN: HammerJS for React Native - longnguyen
https://github.com/longseespace/react-native-hammerjs
======
SwellJoe
You should probably add a one-liner about what HammerJS does to your readme.
Saying you've made a port of something that is somewhat obscure doesn't really
help someone find your thing, if they don't know HammerJS does what they need.

~~~
mikerichards
Exactly, I still have no idea what HammerJS is.

~~~
SwellJoe
It doesn't help that there are apparently _two_ unrelated HammerJS projects
that do completely different things.

